# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  AMH na VV

## laky

Znam da ima tema ali mislim da je info vrijedna paznje :Smile: 
Frendica je trebala izvaditi AMH i trazili smo gdje sta i nazvali u labos na VV "teta" je naručila za 2 dana i jutros je dala krv platila 5 kuna(poštarina) i nalaz dolazi doma za 2 tjedna

molim moderatore da nakon nekoliko dana izbrisu post ili na prebace na temu AMH

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vrijedna informacija! A ja sam mislila da na VV na uputnicu mogu izvaditi AMH samo njihovi pacijenti.

----------


## laky

i mi smo mislili , nazvali i ustedili 270kuna .

----------


## mare41

Pisalo se ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-A...v-hormon/page3 da na VV i u Splitu rade AMH na uputnicu, ali ne zato što to HZZO prizna, nego se pokrivaju iz projekta.

----------


## laky

ali je bila dvojba jeli samo za pacjente VV ili za sve

----------


## kiara79

> ali je bila dvojba jeli samo za pacjente VV ili za sve


da,i ja sam mislila da rade samo za svoje pacijente...
odlična info,hvala laky!!

----------


## milivoj73

ušteda stoji ako ste fizički u ZG...
nama je 270 kn + poštarina bilo đaba samo da se ne taljigamo u ZG opet...

----------


## laky

ma ok Milivoj ali za cure u ZG je dobro znati ,ja sma trenutno kod frendice koja vadi nalaze pa smo samo info podijelili

----------


## RuzicaSB

Bas ti hvala Laky, meni to znaci povratna karta + kavica s curkama u Zg...neprocjenjivo!

----------

